# Geber selbst tauschen ??



## peter(R) (5 Juli 2011)

Kann man an einem Synchron-Servomotor ( Siemens 1FT6134-6AC71-4EA1)
den eingebauten Absolutgeber selbst tauschen oder muss der Motor dazu eingeschickt werden?? Der Regeler geht wegen Geberfehler von Zeit zu Zeit auf Störung aber das nur bei sommerlichen Temperaturen. Stellt man einen Lüfter dahinter läuft alles störungsfrei. Da für diesen Motor kein Ersatz da ist und nach Ausbau die ganze Produktionslinie stehen würde suche ich nach einer zeitsparenden Möglichkeit den Geber zu tauschen.

peter(R)


----------



## Verpolt (5 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

Das Problem dabei wird der Kommutierungsoffset sein.

Den müßte man nach dem Einbau exakt angeben.


----------



## peter(R) (5 Juli 2011)

Der was ... ???   
Beschreibe es doch bitte mal für einen doofen .... 

peter(R)


----------



## Verpolt (5 Juli 2011)

der Umrichter muss bei Synchronmotoren die genau Lage des Rotors kennen.  -->Einphasen oder Lagegeber einmessen.


----------



## peter(R) (5 Juli 2011)

Würde das bedeuten 
Motor festbremsen -> Istposition des Gebers erfassen (ist ein Absolutgeber)
Geber tauschen -> und exact auf die selbe Position Istposition einstellen.

richtig ??

peter(R)


----------



## Verpolt (5 Juli 2011)

peter(R) schrieb:


> Würde das bedeuten
> Motor festbremsen -> Istposition des Gebers erfassen (ist ein Absolutgeber)
> Geber tauschen -> und exact auf die selbe Position Istposition einstellen.
> 
> ...



Nicht ganz. Nach einem Tausch ist der neue Geber irgendwo im Nirvana mit der Position. Nullpunkt setzen braucht man später sowieso.

Das Problem ist der Winkel zur Rotorlage. Den kannst nicht mit dem Istwert erfassen. Hat deine Software eine Funktion GEBER_einmessen oder ähnliches?


----------



## offliner (5 Juli 2011)

Siemens hat auch Werkstätten, die das Vor Ort machen, z.B. in Bielefeld. Einschicken ist also nicht zwingend notwendig. Die Brauchen die Motortype und die Seriennummer. Grundsätzlich könnte man den Geber auch selber tauschen, aber dann muss die genaue Rotorlage entweder am Motor (empfehlenswert), oder später im Umrichter justiert werden. Ich weiss auch nicht, ob man Spezialwerkzeug braucht.
Zu beachten ist bei den Siemens Motoren mit Absolutwertgeber (ausser die ganz neuen), dass hier aufgrund der Erwärmung ein Derating von 10% gilt, das würde den Ausfall evtl. erklären. Also ist evtl. der Motor zu knapp ausgelegt.


----------



## LONG JOHN MCT (5 Juli 2011)

Ich hab ein Geberdiagnoseprogramm mit Interfacekarte  von Heidenhain kam damals etwas über 3000 EUR. 

Damit geht es wunderbar.


----------



## Oberchefe (5 Juli 2011)

bei einem anderen Hersteller habe ich das schon so gesehen:

Motor von einem anderen Motor antreiben lassen. Spannung der Wicklung zusammen mit dem Geber auf ein Oszi, da lässt sich der Offset wunderbar sehen. Hatte allerdings einen Resolver als Geber, keine Ahnung was Dein Motor da hat.


----------



## LONG JOHN MCT (6 Juli 2011)

Jup, bei Inkrementalgeber und Resolver muss er angetrieben werden. Jedoch muss beim Absolutwertgeber auch der Speicher ausgelesen werden.


----------

